# Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?



## Seppelhund (4. August 2005)

Moin,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist den Bootsführerschein/See auch ohne Lehrgang zu
machen.Also privat lernen und dann die Prüfung ablegen.

Beim Fischereischein geht das ja auch.

Danke schonmal und immer einen dicken Fisch....


----------



## gerstmichel (4. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Ja, grundsätzlich geht das. Die Theorie sollte auch kein Problem sein, aber man sollte die Praxis wenigstens einmal mit einem Profi gemacht haben.

Aber die Vorteile in einem erklärenden Lehrgang sind auch nicht zu verachten. Bootsfahren auf der See ist kein Kinderspass, und selbst gelehrnt ist nicht unbedingt auch begriffen worum es geht.

Nicht am falschen Ende sparen !!


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hast du schon den Binnenschein?

Das Problem ist die Praxis. Wenn man z.B. vorher den Binnenschein gemacht hat, ist keine praktische Prüfung mehr erforderlich und man macht nur noch die zusätzlichen Bögen.

Eine Vorbereitung auf die praktische Prüfung ist eigentlich ohne Einweisung kaum möglich. Es geht dabei nicht um Boot hin und herfahren, sondern auch um ganz bestimmte Manöver, die die Prüfer auf ganz bestimmte Art erledigt haben wollen.


----------



## Queequeg (4. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

ja das haut hin. Beim DMYV in Lübek, Adresse und Tel. Nr. weiß ich nicht mehr, mußt mal da rumgooglen. Mit denen kannst du ganz locker die Anmeldung und alles Weiter am Telfon besprechen.


----------



## junior (4. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

richtiges Forum ?


----------



## Mumpitz (4. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schon den Binnenschein?
> 
> Das Problem ist die Praxis. Wenn man z.B. vorher den Binnenschein gemacht hat, ist keine praktische Prüfung mehr erforderlich und man macht nur noch die zusätzlichen Bögen.
> ...


 
Das ist genau umgekehrt, hast Dich bestimmt vertan 
Die praktische Prüfung See, zum Beispiel unter Motor ist identisch mit der binnen, nur, daß Du bei der praktischen Prüfung See noch nach Kompass fahren musst.
Wenn Du also kombinierst, dann immer zuerst die praktische Prüfung für SBF See machen, dann wird's billiger, da die Praxisprüfung Binnen dann entfällt.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Seppelhund (4. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Danke für die Tips, da werde ich doch den Lehrgang machen, macht ja auch Spaß...


----------



## Drache (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hallo erstmal. Also ich bin neu hier, sozusagen eben erst Registriert. Ich hätte aber trotzdem schon mal ne Frage, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand genaues dazu sagen. Also was kann einem passieren (konseqenzen) wenn man ein Motorboot mit 70Ps ohne den dazu erforderlichen Motorbootführerschein-Binnen fährt????? Kann einem da der PKW-Führerschein abgenommen werden????|kopfkrat  Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen, danke im vorraus.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

ich bin zur 1x zur anmeldung, 1 x aus bock und 1x zur prüfung hingegangen.
ach ja, 1x musste ich kurz fahren damit er sieht wie man drauf ist und das wars.
muss allerdings sagen das ich gewisse vorkentnisse hatte da ich früher mal in der fischerei gearbeitet habe.


----------



## Sailorchris (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Drache schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal. Also ich bin neu hier, sozusagen eben erst Registriert. Ich hätte aber trotzdem schon mal ne Frage, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand genaues dazu sagen. Also was kann einem passieren (konseqenzen) wenn man ein Motorboot mit 70Ps ohne den dazu erforderlichen Motorbootführerschein-Binnen fährt????? Kann einem da der PKW-Führerschein abgenommen werden????|kopfkrat Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen, danke im vorraus.


 
soweit ich weiß ist das nur eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit aber denke mal darüber 
nach was ist wenn was passiert dann hast du grob Fahrlässig gehandelt. Das kann dann richtig ärger geben. Der Sport Boot Binnen ist echt easy und kostet nicht viel mache den und du ersparst dir viel ärger. Vorallem kannst du auch kein Boot ohne Führerschein Versichern darüber würde ich mir schon gedanken machen. Bei uns bietet sogar die VHS Sportbootkurse an. Kosten wirklich da nicht viel. 56 € glaube ich dann noch was Prüfgebühr. Denke da lohnt nicht so ein Risiko einzugehen.


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Ich habe auch nur theorie gelernt. dann habe ich 2 fahrstunden genommen -> auf dem gleichen boot habe ich dann auch die prüfung gemacht.

dann noch theorie für binnen, und schon sind beide lappen da!!


Der kurs wird häufig bei der VHS angeboten -> nicht so überteuert wie in einer Bootschule


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Drache
Das fahren ohne ist auf dem wasser eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und wird in der Regel mit einem Bußgeld in Höhe einer FS Kurses belegt...
Aber: Die Wasserschutz und auch die Gerichte sind sehr geneigt, bei solchen Delikten sehr schnell eine Gefährdung des Schiffsverkehrs anzunehmen. Das ist dann eine Straftat und kann dich wesentlich mehr kosten. Ein Unfall ohne FS kann dich deine Existenz kosten. Du haftest voll mit allem, was du hast - unabhängig davon, was eventuell zu diesem Unfall geführt hat.


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Ich habe beide Scheine gerade gemacht. Die Praxis mußt du vorher unbedingt üben. Unser Kapitän wußte genau welche Manöver in welcher Reihenfolge geprüft werden. So saßen wir auch im Boot und ich mußte nur ablegen und einmal Mann über Bord zeigen. Der 2. konnte besser auf der Stelle wenden, der Dritte mußte nur anlegen. Vorher wurde noch geknotet, 10 Mann im Kreis, war einfach.
Die Theorie kannst du besser zu Hause durcharbeiten, die 20 Stunden hätte ich mir klemmen können. Bis auf die Nautik, das hätte ich nicht alleine hin bekommen. Aber 2 mal zeigen reicht auch, zumal ja überall Antworten bereit stehen und Lösungswege. Die Bücher waren ausgeliehen und das Nautikbesteck auch. 
Es wurden etwa 150 Mann geprüft in 5 Stunden am Sonntag. Es kamen Bogen 9 und 11 bei See und 12 und 15 bei Binnen dran, mehr nicht. Die Prüfer haben die Bögen nebenbei überflogen, bei See gibt es ja auch keine Punkte. Zwischendurch waren noch mündliche Nachprüfungen bei so 15 Leuten. 4 sind durchgefallen, von denen ich weiß. Einer konnte keinen Knoten, einer hat 4mal vergeblich versucht anzulegen und 2 sind mündlich und schriftlich durchgefallen. Aber keiner aus meiner Gruppe.
Wir haben es richtig gut an der Küste, die Leute kommen aus der Schweiz, aus Hessen und neben mir saß einer aus Mallorca. Die hatten Hotelzimmer gebucht und die Berliner kamen mit Bussen! Alle wegen See.


----------



## MelaS72 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Lehrgänge, bzw. Inhalte genauso unterschiedlich sind, wie z. B. auch beim Fischereischein?


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Das denke ich nicht. Denn die Leute haben alle nach den selben Bögen gelernt. Es gibt sogar ein Lernprogramm im Net. Da kannst du alle Fragen sehen und so lange beantworten, bis sie richtig sind. Der Fschein ist ja für jedes Bundesland verschieden, die Schiffahrtsordnung gilt in ganz Deutschland, bzw auf hoher See.


----------



## Samyber (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Nein sind sie nicht !

Es gibt insgesamt, ich glaube|kopfkrat  ca. 280 Fragen die zu Beantwortet sind!

Wenn man die alle weiß, dann hast du es geschafft!!|supergri

Upps, Rosi war schneller !!


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Es sind viel mehr Fragen. See 20 Bögen mit je 2o Fragen, davon eine Berechnung mit Seekarte und 15 Bögen mit je 15 Fragen zu Binnen und 15 Bögen mit 5 Fragen zum Motor bei Binnen. Macht?


----------



## Samyber (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Binnen = 243 Fragen + 52 Fragen über Antrieb + Seekarte = ca. 280 Fragen

Kommt doch fast hin !|kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Und See noch mal 400|bla:


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Drache schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal. Also ich bin neu hier, sozusagen eben erst Registriert. Ich hätte aber trotzdem schon mal ne Frage, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand genaues dazu sagen. Also was kann einem passieren (konseqenzen) wenn man ein Motorboot mit 70Ps ohne den dazu erforderlichen Motorbootführerschein-Binnen fährt????? Kann einem da der PKW-Führerschein abgenommen werden????|kopfkrat  Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen, danke im vorraus.




da würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein.manche richter bestrafen das als fahren eines führerscheinpflichtigen fahrzeuges ohne fahrerlaubnis und geben dir auch noch ne sperre auf deinen KFZ-führerschein.
kommt ganz auf den richter an.
als bestrafung den führerschein machen kannst du vergessen.


der wolfsbarsch|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Drache, du darfst das Boot mit 70Ps Motor fahren. Es muß sich allerdings ein Mensch an Bord befinden, der einen Bootsführerschein hat. Du mußt mind. 16 sein und wissen was du tust.


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Moin moin,
ich möchte auch im Februar oder März die Booteführerscheine machen. Was passiert eigentlich wenn die Seen zugefroren sind? Fallen dann die praktischen Prüfungen aus und ich muß mit den Führerschein warten bis die Seen wieder aufgetaut sind? Oder bekommt man den Schein denn so?? Will nämlich ab April mit den eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee und da sind mir 5 PS bisschen zu wenig.

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hallo Klaus, die Warnow friert nicht zu. Sonst frage mal da http://www.kapitaen-maass.de/  Da erfährst du auch die Prüfungstermine.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Also das man bei der Prüfung See  nach Kompass fahren muss kann ich nicht bestätigen . Unser Boot hatte nicht mal einen ...
Zum theoretischen teil muss ich sagen : Da war der Kurs sowas von sinnlos , die 400 Fragen die in der Prüfung vorkommen hab ich innerhalb von 3 Tagen gelernt , der Kurs war nur Zeit absitzen ...
Und für die Praktische Prüfung reicht eigentlich ca. eine Fahrstunde . Bei uns ist einer beim anlegen voll an der Spundwand lang geschrabt , und n anderer hat beim Mann über Bord die Boje überfahren und trotzdem haben beide bestanden !


----------



## Skorpion (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> So saßen wir auch im Boot und ich mußte nur ablegen und einmal Mann über Bord zeigen. Der 2. konnte besser auf der Stelle wenden, der Dritte mußte nur anlegen. Vorher wurde noch geknotet, 10 Mann im Kreis, war einfach.
> Die Theorie kannst du besser zu Hause durcharbeiten, die 20 Stunden hätte ich mir klemmen können. Bis auf die Nautik, das hätte ich nicht alleine hin bekommen. Aber 2 mal zeigen reicht auch, zumal ja überall Antworten bereit stehen und Lösungswege. Die Bücher waren ausgeliehen und das Nautikbesteck auch.
> Es wurden etwa 150 Mann geprüft in 5 Stunden am Sonntag. Es kamen Bogen 9 und 11 bei See und 12 und 15 bei Binnen dran, mehr nicht. Die Prüfer haben die Bögen nebenbei überflogen, bei See gibt es ja auch keine Punkte. Zwischendurch waren noch mündliche Nachprüfungen bei so 15 Leuten. 4 sind durchgefallen, von denen ich weiß. Einer konnte keinen Knoten, einer hat 4mal vergeblich versucht anzulegen und 2 sind mündlich und schriftlich durchgefallen. Aber keiner aus meiner Gruppe.
> .



Rosi danke für deinen Informativen Beitrag.#6 

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die Fragebögen in .PDF besorgt und bin zu Hause am üben.
Das ganze ist überhaupt nich einfach#d Aber der Winter ist ja lang.. 

ich werde versuchen nur die Praxis zu besuchen und wenn ich die Theorie drauf habe dann direkt zu Prüfung.
Es wird aber ne harte Nuss werden, wenn ich mir eure Berichte so durchlese.#t


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hallo

Oh oh, ich sage immer, G....behüte mich vor Sportbootführerscheininhabern mit Wochenend-Crashkursen. Das hier ist ja noch schlimmer.

Lest bitte mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55301

Es geht wirklich nicht darum, nur einen Führerschein zu besitzen, sondern sich auch auf dem Wasser einigermaßen vernünftig und sicher bewegen zu können. Dazu gehört auch, abends wieder zurückzukommen und zwar dort, wo man hergekommen ist oder wo man auch tatsächlich hin will.

Ich finde es ziemlich schlimm, was so angeboten wird.

Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Oh oh, ich sage immer, G....behüte mich vor Sportbootführerscheininhabern mit Wochenend-Crashkursen. Das hier ist ja noch schlimmer.
> 
> ...


Dieter, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. #6 
Während meines Kurses zum SBF haben wir auch viele nützliche Sachen gelernt und nicht nur die Fragen erläutert bekommen, und ein bisschen Navigation hat auch noch niemenden geschadet, auch im Zeitalter des GPS. 
Und so teuer war der Schein auch nicht: habe für beide 450,- plus Lehrmaterial plus Prüfungsgebühren gezahlt.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Rosi (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Oh oh, ich sage immer, G....behüte mich vor Sportbootführerscheininhabern mit Wochenend-Crashkursen. Das hier ist ja noch schlimmer.
> 
> ...


 
Dieter, das finde ich zu pauschal dahergeschrieben. Es gibt Leute, die haben den Schein See und Binnen gegen eine Flasche Goldkrone getauscht und fahren mit Vorsicht und Rücksicht und kommen immer wieder dort an, wo sie abgefahren sind. 
Dann gibt es noch die Anderen, welche zwar für viel Geld und Lernerei, wochenlang geübt haben, mit einem Boot voller Technik und trozdem oder gerade deshalb extrem leichtsinnig sind und Unfälle verursachen, wo man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann!!

Das menschliche Verhalten hängt nicht von einem Sportbootführerschein ab.


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Dieter, das finde ich zu pauschal dahergeschrieben. Es gibt Leute, die haben den Schein See und Binnen gegen eine Flasche Goldkrone getauscht und fahren mit Vorsicht und Rücksicht und kommen immer wieder dort an, wo sie abgefahren sind.
> Dann gibt es noch die Anderen, welche zwar für viel Geld und Lernerei, wochenlang geübt haben, mit einem Boot voller Technik und trozdem oder gerade deshalb extrem leichtsinnig sind und Unfälle verursachen, wo man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann!!
> 
> Das menschliche Verhalten hängt nicht von einem Sportbootführerschein ab.



Hallo Rosi,

gut, das sind jetzt aber zwei Extreme. Ich meines es grundsätzlich.

LG Dieter


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Meines Dafürhaltens ist das Wichtigste überhaupt die Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Bootsführers, gepaart mit einem gesunden Schuss theoretischer und praktischer Erfahrung. Da ist es dann wirklich unerheblich, ob jemand den/die SBF-Schein(e) besitzt, oder nicht. Ich denke mal darum ging es Dieter im Wesentlichen.

Wie jemand die Führerscheine erhält, sei es nach einem Crash-Kurs oder einem mehrwöchigen Lehrgang ist eher zweitrangig. Wichtig ist, wie der Inhaber mit diesem neuen Stück "Freiheit" umgeht. Prinzipiell ist es doch wie mit einem neu erworbenen Führerschein fürs Auto. Eine Vielzahl fährt vernünftig und erlangt mit zunehmender Praxis auch die nötige (Fahr)Sicherheit, währenddessen ein kleiner Anteil Leichtsinniger das erste Jahr nicht unfallfrei er- bzw. überlebt.

So lange diese Leichtsinnigen keine anderen Menschen gefährden, ist es mir ehrlich gesagt vollkommen Schnuppe was mit ihnen passiert.

Das menschliche Verhalten hängt wirklich nicht von einem SBF- oder eines sonstigen Führerscheins ab, sondern eher von der charakterlichen Eignung des jeweiligen Inhabers.


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Dafürhaltens ist das Wichtigste überhaupt die Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Bootsführers, gepaart mit einem gesunden Schuss theoretischer und praktischer Erfahrung. Da ist es dann wirklich unerheblich, ob jemand den/die SBF-Schein(e) besitzt, oder nicht. Ich denke mal darum ging es Dieter im Wesentlichen.


 
Nun gut, aber woher soll das theoretische Wissen und die Praktische Erfahrung kommen wenn nicht von einem geeigneten Kurs (zumindest für die Leute aus dem Binnenland, mag für alte Seebären nicht zutreffen) Nur weil man ein paar Wochen mal in ein Buch geschaut hat und im Endeffekt die Fragen nur auswendig gelernt hat. Weil man mal eine Fahrstunde auf einem ruhigen See gehabt hat, mit 3 Manövern und Fahren im Schneckentempo?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hallo,

ich komme mal wieder ein Beispiel - Symptomatisch??? Ich weiß es nicht.
Vor einigen Jahren, meine jetzt erwachsenen Kinder waren noch im Jugendalter, verbrachten wir unseren Urlaub auf dem Campingplatz Paul Heide an der Eckernförder Bucht. In der Mittagszeit, alle Bootbesitzer waren an Land wegen starken Windes, begannen zwei junge Männer ein "riesiges" Sportboot mit 8 Zylinder Innenborder rückwärts die dort sehr steile Rampe runterzufahren. Natürlich mit einem Pkw vor dem Trailer. Auf meine Frage, ob sie wissen, was sie da tun, weil doch der Wind........................ Nein, sie müssen aufs wasser, der Motor läuft nicht richtig (!)und man müsse zunächst nach Eckernförde um das Boot dort reparieren zu lassen. Na ja, nach ein paar Wellen im Boot waren sie dann im Wasser. Der Motor sprang auch an und sie fuhren weg. Am Ufer kopfschüttelnde Zuschauer. Wir saßen dann beim Essen, als einer der beiden (wir haben uns später  auch durch diese Aktionen angefreundet) zu uns kam. Er sah aus, wie nach zwei runden mit den Klitschkow-Brüdern und wankte hin und her. Es stellte sich dann heraus, dass sie umgekehrt waren, weil beide seekrank waren (in der Eckernförder Bucht!!! Solche Wellen herrschten)und er war auch noch mit dem Nasenbein auf die Winschutzscheibe geschlagen. Während ich ihn versorgte fragte ich nach seinem Boot. Das habe er unten an eine Boje gebunden. Wie ? An eine Boje gebunden? Ja! Ich sofort ein paar Kollegen zusammengetrommelt und dann mit meinen Söhnen runter zum Wasser. Dort hatte er das tonnenschwere Boot an irgendeine Boje festgetüddelt. Das große Boot stieg in den Wellen bis 2 Meter hoch. Ihr glaubt es nicht, es stimmt. Wir hingen an jeder Seite mit 4 bis 5 Mann dran und wurden immer schön mit hochgehoben. jedenfalls gelang es uns, das Boot an einer sicheren Boje zu vertäuen. Es war noch mehr Sturm angesagt und und darum sollte das Boot nach Damp in den Hafen gebracht werden, denn an ein Ausslippen bei den Wellen war nicht zu denken. Ich sollte fahren. Wie ich, ich kannte das Boot gar nicht und in Ordnung war es ja auch nicht. Ne ne, nur mit dem späeteren Freund zusammen. Beim Einsteigen in sein Boot über den Antrieb rutschte er ab, weil das Boot mal wieder hochstieg und er riß sich den Nagel von seinem großen Zeh ab. Na ja, ich bin auch ein Mann von schnellen Entscheidungen. Rein ins Boot und dann doch "um die Ecke nach Damp gefahren. Es wurde zwar noch welliger, aber ich fuhr langsam und im Hafen war dann alles ok und mein Freund erhielt auch für die folgenden 3 Wochen Urlaub einen Liegeplatz. Es stellte sich dann heraus, dass er seinen Sportbootführerschein neu gemacht hatte, auf der Weser. Der wußte nichts, aber wirklich überhaupt nichts. Für uns war das gut, der Urlaub war bootsmäßig gesichert. Nach 3 Wochen Seekarte lesen, Sperrgebiete erkennen und umfahren. Starke Strömung in der Schleimünde überwinden usw. war er dann auch fit. 
Vielleicht war das Beispiel doch nicht so recht hier passend. Der Mann hatte einen richtigen Lehrgang gemacht. Aber, so unerfahren habe ich noch nie jemanden gesehen. 

Schönen Gruß Dieter


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, aber woher soll das theoretische Wissen und die Praktische Erfahrung kommen wenn nicht von einem geeigneten Kurs (zumindest für die Leute aus dem Binnenland, mag für alte Seebären nicht zutreffen) Nur weil man ein paar Wochen mal in ein Buch geschaut hat und im Endeffekt die Fragen nur auswendig gelernt hat. Weil man mal eine Fahrstunde auf einem ruhigen See gehabt hat, mit 3 Manövern und Fahren im Schneckentempo?
> Grüße
> FH


Vielleicht hast du mich etwas mißverstanden. Ich selbst bezeichne mich als "Landratte" im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. Wie du, habe ich einen ganz normalen Lehrgang, besser gesagt "Leergang" gemacht und bin Besitzer beider Legitimationen. Als "Leergang" bezeichne ich  meine 2 Jahre Besitztum ohne praktische Erfahrung! Wie du habe ich auch für eine gewisse Zeit ins Buch geschaut und auch einige "Fahrstunden" praktiziert. Aber das war's dann schon.

Die praktischer Erfahrung gewinnt sicherlich keiner, der nicht in gewissen Abständen ein Boot bewegt. Darum geht es mir. Denn das ein geübte Verhalten zählt, gepaart mit einem gesunden Schuss theoretischer und praktischer Erfahrung! Das hatte ich gesagt. Meine Theorie, wie auch die Praxis liegen 2 Jahre in der Vergangenheit. Ich weiß nicht mehr viel über die Verhaltensregeln (KVR oder hastmichnitgesehn) auf dem Wasser. Einiges ist hängen geblieben, vieles nicht, und da ist es wirklich unerheblich, ob ich einen "normalen" Kurs gemacht habe, oder nicht.
Deshalb behaupte ich einmal das Praxis immer noch der beste Lehrmeister ist, egal ob mit, oder ohne Schein.


----------



## addy123 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Nun will ich auch mal meinen Kommentar einfügen (als Binnenführerschein-Neuling)!
Ich fahre selbst schon 15 Jahre Boot auf der See, Norge und Dk. Wie bekannt, wird da kein Schein verlangt.
Ist auch immer gut gegangen, abgesehen von einer Slippaktion mit ein paar hundert Litern Wasser im Boot.
Der Binnenfüschein hat mir viel gebracht, vorallem Verantwortungsgefühl.
Ich will jetzt schnellstens noch den Seefüschein machen.

Meine Eindruck zum Kurs: War schwer für mich und meinem Alter. Ich habe die 3 Wochen gelernt wie ein, ich sage mal, wie ein "OCHS".
Bei der Prüfung hatte ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl. Ich nehme an, das ich auch mit Null-Fehlern bestanden habe!??? Die Fragen und die Praxis habe ich aus dem "FF" beherscht. Die Ergebnisse hat man uns komischer Weise nicht mitgeteilt;+ |gr: 
Die Prüfung beim DLRG war recht "EASY". Da haben Leute bestanden, wo ich es einfach nicht glauben wollte.
Ein Teenie, der während des Unterichtes mit einer ausgeprägten "Schwatzhaftigkeit" glänzte, versuchte doch seine Fragen während der Prüfung mit meiner Hilfe zu beantworten, da er mir gegenüber saß. Fehlanzeige für ihn.
Aber bestanden hat er trotz des komischen Gesichtausdruckes des Prüfers???;+ 
Ich sage einfach mal, der Führerschein sollte eine ernsthafte Sache sein. Auch wenn er typisch "Deutschland" ist.
Er ist nunmal Pflicht hier!!! Da habe ich mich auch dran zu halten. Punkt aus.

Ein Bsp. zu DK im Herbst diesen Jahres.
Wie hier berichtet, war meine Family und ein paar Thüringer auf Langeland zum Angeln.
Mein Kumpel sieht den Führerschein auch nicht als wichtig an.
Sein Boot braucht natürlich keine Beleuchtung!:g 
(Um die Bedeutung des Bootslichtes weiß ich erst seitdem ich den Führerschein habe.)
Er meinte, man könne bis in die Dunkelheit angeln.
Kam da nicht ein Fischerboot aus dem Nichts her und hielt auf ihn zu???
Er gibt Gas und kommt geradeso noch weg. Der Fischer dreht das Boot und hält wieder auf ihn zu. Jetzt gibt mein Kumpel endlich Gas, Richtung Hafen Bagenkop. Der etwas böse deutsch/dänische Wortwechsel zwischen den beiden, ergab beim Fischer nur ein deutsches Wort "LICHT".
Das der Fischer ein absolutes A....l... gewesen sein muss, stelle ich mal in den Raum. Von Verantwortung scheint der noch nichts gehört zu haben. Ein Boot im Ansatz zu versenken, ist kein Spass mehr.
Aber mein Kumpel ist jetzt zu der Überzeugung gekommen, Licht an sein Boot und den Führerschein zu machen.

Seppelhund, tu Dir einen Gefallen!!!
Mach den Führerschein und keine Experimente!!!
Im Zusammenspiel mit einem Führerscheininhaber ein paar Fahrstunden zu absolvieren, empfehle ich Dir sogar. Kann für die praktische Prüfung nur helfen. 
Ansonsten frage ich mich, was machst Du an einer Brücke mit Rot-Weißen Schildern, bzw. was machst Du an einer Schleuse mit roten/grünen Lichtern oder Rot-Weißen Schildern??? Oder willst Du an Stellen angeln, wo Schilder mit Wasserski stehen???

Sorry, dass ich mich hier zum Moralappostel erhoben habe.
Aber den Führerschein finde ich einfach geil!!!:m 
Schnellstmöglich werde ich den Seefüschein machen. Dann muss ich mich nicht nur auf mein GPS verlassen, sondern kann vielleicht auch mit ner Karte navigieren?


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hallo Addy,

im sitzen kannst du im Boot kaum mit einer Seekarte NAVIGIEREN. Aber du weißt wo du bist und stehst nicht verträumt angelnd wie ich früher mal ohne Schein mitten in der Fahrrinne vom Vejle-Fjord und wirst bald vom Fischkutter überfahren.
Eine aktuelle laminierte oder sonstwie eingescheißte Seekarte und einen Handpeilkompass sollte man immer dabei haben. 

Grüßchen Dieter

Ach so, sag mal, du bist der Rechte  --  wo ist denn der Linke entwichen***frech grins***


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Addy, das kannst du dann ganz bestimmt!! In deinem Alter??? Meine Mutter hat mit 64 den Führerschein PKW gemacht.
Mir wäre es auch lieber gewesen, statt 20 Stunden Theorie 20 Stunden auf dem Wasser nach Kompass zu fahren. Leider wurde ich nicht gefragt.
Übrigens muß auch ein Ruderboot mit 5PS, was ja Führerscheinfrei ist, ein 360Grad Rundumlicht vorweisen können. Das wird sogar am Tage kontrolliert. Und manche fragen dann wozu? Es gibt Sachen, die muß man auch ohne Schein wissen!!


----------



## addy123 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

@Dieter1944
Deine Beiträge hier, zeugen von Verantwortungsgefühl und sind in meinen Augen sehr kritisch.
PS: Mit dem Kompass weiß ich zum Glück umzugehen, hat mir vor Langeland bei dichten Nebel schon geholfen. Wäre es nach meinen damaligen Bootsinsassen gegangen, fuhren wir heute noch auf See.

@Rosi
Ich habe kein Verständniss für "Goldkrone-Scheine"!
Bitte stelle den Füschein nicht so labidar hin!
Einfach für alle die ihn so "EASY" machen können/konnten. Ich sehe das mit einem anderen Auge. Auch wenn wie schon gesagt mein Kurs zu 100% bestanden hat???
Das ausgeprägte Wissen des Füscheines kann einem gerade auf See bei schlechten Wetter oder gar Seenot weiterhelfen oder sogar das Leben retten.
Ein kräftiger Wind haut ein Auto auf der Straße nicht gleich um.
Wie ist das aber auf dem Wasser (der offenen See)?
Ich habe kein Verständnis für Leute, die nur ein paar Fragen auswendig lernen, und diese nach der Prüfung vergessen. Einen Bootssteg schrammen oder bei MüB den Ball überfahren ist für mich, wie mit dem Auto bei Rot über die Ampel oder das Stoppschild ignoriert.

@Wedaufischer
Im Prinzip hast Du Recht!
Aber: 
"Deshalb behaupte ich einmal das Praxis immer noch der beste Lehrmeister ist, *egal* ob mit, oder *ohne* Schein."
Ich beziehe das mal auf den Autoführerschein.
Denkst Du da auch noch so? Sollen auf den Straßen 14-Jährige mit großer Fahrpraxis dank Papa (die kenne ich wirklich) oder praktisch erprobte Alkoholiker ohne Führerschein zu Gange sein?


----------



## addy123 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Addy, das kannst du dann ganz bestimmt!! In deinem Alter??? Meine Mutter hat mit 64 den Führerschein PKW gemacht.
> Mir wäre es auch lieber gewesen, statt 20 Stunden Theorie 20 Stunden auf dem Wasser nach Kompass zu fahren. Leider wurde ich nicht gefragt.
> Übrigens muß auch ein Ruderboot mit 5PS, was ja Führerscheinfrei ist, ein 360Grad Rundumlicht vorweisen können. Das wird sogar am Tage kontrolliert. Und manche fragen dann wozu? Es gibt Sachen, die muß man auch ohne Schein wissen!!


 
Rosi, ich denke schon den Seefüschein zu bestehen. Da gibt es mal wieder Power für mein Gehirn.
Das mit den Lichtern an Bord, wusste ich leider vor dem Kurs noch nicht, insbesondere, dass dies in deutschen Seegewässern sogar am Tage kontrolliert wird. Wie auch? Bin ja immer nur mit den norwegischen bzw. dänischen Leihbooten rumgeschippert.
Die haben da wohl keine Regelung für den Tag, bzw. keine deutschen Vorschriften.
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich da die deutschen "Bürokraten"
Was ist, wenn man kurz vor dem Dunkelwerden in den Hafen fahren will, der Motor springt nicht mehr an, und die Trifft treibt einem in die Fahrrinne???;+ 
Ist mir leider mit einem Leihboot schon passiert. Zum Glück war ein Kumpel mit seinem Boot in der Nähe und hat uns an Land gebracht.


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

@wedaufischer
Ich hab das insgesamt mal auf das eigentliche Thema des Trööts bezogen#6 
Und da bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man einen gescheiten Kurs besuchen sollte. Und unter einem gescheiten Kurs verstehe ich nicht so ein WE-Kurs, an dem der Lehrer am Samstag sagt:" schaut Euch mal Bogen 3 & 17 an, den nimmt der Prüfer gern" und am nächsten Tag bei der Prüfung kommt 3 oder 17#c 
Natürlich stimme ich Dir zu, das nach dem absolvieren der Prüfung die Erfahrung ständig wächst. Und manche habe auch den Vorteil, aus irgendwelchen Gründen vorher schon Erfahrung sammeln zu können. 

Ich hatte das Glück meine beiden SBF in einem Kurs mit drei Personen zu besuchen. Sprich, wir waren zu dritt. Trotzdem haben wir unsere 12 Wochen mal 2 Tage mal 3 Stunden Theorie hinter uns gebracht. Und das bei einem sehr guten Lehrer. Zu Hause habe ich auch nochmal ca. 100 Stunden (geschätzt) mit lernen zugebracht. 
Praxis hatten wir dann einmal 3 Stunden pro Person auf einem 4,50 Meter Boot mit 10 PS. Da sind wir halt im Schneckentempo rumgefahren und haben nur Manöver geübt. Beim zweiten mal Praxis hatte jeder nochmal 2 Stunden, und das auf einem 4,65 Meter Boot mit 50 PS. Da ging dann auch mal die Post ab. 
Zur Prüfung bin ich dann mit einem wirklich guten Gefühl gegangen. Habe die Praktische Prüfung top gemeistert, den Theorieteil See mit 0 Fehlern und den Binnenteil mit einem halben Fehler bestanden. 
Ich konnte dann einige Tage später mein eigenes Boot guten Gewissens an den Rhein bringen, und hatte dabei eigentlich nie ein mulmiges Gefühl.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Meeres_Angler (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

moin 
ihr habt schon recht mit dem was ihr schreibt.

aber hat einer von euch schon mal daran gedacht das man den führerschein bin oder see im ausland zu machen kann?

zb. seit ein paar jahren kannst du in polen deinen autofüherschein machen in 3 wochen mit unterkunft und allem was du sost noch brauchst für 999€.
da wollten die deutschen fahrschulen gegen an gehen.
aber so weit ich weis ist da noch nichts passiert.
nach deutschem recht geht das auch nicht so einfach aber seit der eu ist das anders. und da gab es ein gerichts verfahren in deutschland wo ein deutscher in italien seinen führerschein B gemacht hat und ihn hier umschreiben lassen wollte,was das amt nicht zu lies aber da gericht gab dem mann recht und siehe da er hat jetzt den fürerschein.

sowas geht bestimmt auch für boote.
weis da jemand was von?
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Meeres_Angler (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

hallo
hier noch einen nachtrag,guckt doch mal auf die seite da wir genau erklärt was du für führerscheine brauchst.
den mit dem küsten führerschein see darfst du nur 3 sm unterwegs sein.du darfst weiter fahren aber wenn was passiert bist du dran.weil du nicht den richtigen führerschein hast.
http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein-see.de/

mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Mit den 3SM ist mir jetzt aber neu. Da muss ich mal ein wenig googeln.
Mit den Führerscheinen aus dem EU-Ausland weiss ich im Augenblick auch nichts genaues. Ich weiss nur, dass Führerscheine aus dem Nicht-EU-Ausland in Deutschland nicht annerkannt werden. Viele versuchen ja ihren, in Kroatien beim Hafenmeister "erstandenen" Führerschein in Deutschland umschreiben zu lassen. Wie gesagt, geht aber nicht.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hab folgendes dazu gefunden. Der Sportküstenschifferschein und der Sportseeschifferschein ist für Sportboote nicht amtlich vorgeschrieben.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hab folgendes dazu gefunden. Der Sportküstenschifferschein und der Sportseeschifferschein ist für Sportboote nicht amtlich vorgeschrieben.
> Grüße
> FH




Hallo Sören,

hast es mir vorweggenommen. Wichtig ist Freizeitskippern! Ich hatte in meiner Dienstzeit mal einen Fall aufzuklären, wo ein Eigner im Verdacht stand seine Jacht in der Biskaja durch Brand auf Grund gesetzt zu haben, um die Versicherungssumme zu ertrügen. Er brauchte auch nur einen Sportbootführerschein! 


LG Dieter


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hallo Meeresangler,
wer seinen Hauptwohnsitz in Deutschland hat, muß den SBFS auch in Deutschland machen. Wer als Deutscher auf Malle ein Sportboot fahren will, muß einen dt. SBFS nachweisen. Die Leute kamen sogar aus Zürich um hier in Dl. die Prüfung abzulegen. 

Wo ist denn der Vorteil für mich, wenn ich den Sportbootführerschein in Polen mache??

Der SBFS See beinhaltet auch den Küstenschein.


----------



## petipet (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Irgendwie ist mir das mit dem Geltungsbereich der Scheine verwirrend. Habe selbst im März SBF See gemacht. Nachfolgender Schein wäre ja dann der SKS. Habe mal im SKIPPER (oder war es BOOTE?) gelesen, dass kaum ein Motorbooteigner den SKS macht. (Geltungsbereich zum Führen von Yachten in Küstengewässern aller Meere bis 12 sm Abstand von der Festlandküste.)

Sind mit Yachten Segelyachten gemeint? Ich muß so dumm fragen, weil ich da einfach nicht durchblicke.
Dann habe ich noch gehört, das weiterführende Scheine die Versicherungsprämie drücken, falls man sein Boot versichern will.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Meeres_Angler (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

hallo rosi
wenn du zb in polen den sks zum halben preis machen kannst oder er einfacher und scheller geht hast du einen forteil.
beim auto führerschein ist das mit dem umschreiben ohne probleme machbar.
dann dürfte das eigentlich für bootsfüh. auch möglich sein ich werde mich noch mal erkundigen.
aber mit den 3 sm ist das schon sehr bescheiden den meistens bin ich weiter draussen.wenn was passiert ist man so oder so immer am ars..!
das ist jetzt der richtige link.
http://www.rolfdreyer.de/Yachtschule/Haeufig_gestellte_Fragen/faq.html
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Pete (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

das ist ja der größte schwachsinn...bootsführerschein machen ohne lehrgang...#d 

davon mal abgesehen, dass es sowieso irgendwie sehr komisch ist, dass man z.b. in norwegen keinen schein benötigt und in deutschland spröde dauf pocht....(dabei ist aber die wahrscheinlichkeit als angler dort zu verunglücken womöglich um ein vieles höher ist als auf deutschen fahrwassern)

aber das gerade in den praktischen einheiten vermittelte wissen in punkto handhabung eines bootes sollte man allein zum anlass nehmen, sich einem solchen lehrgang zu unterziehen...alleine an-und ablegemanöver haben es gerade mit größeren booten und ungewohnt reagierenden steuerungen in sich...


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hallo Pete,

liegt sicher auch daran, dass hier deutlich ehr Verkehr herrscht. Wenn ich allein hier an Hamburg denke. Im Osten, bis dort wo sich die Elbe in Norder- und Südelbe teilt gilt der Binenschein. Alles in Kilometer und links und rechts.
Ab dort ändert sich die Betonnung. Im Hafen gilt die Hafensicherheitsverordnung. Hier darf man theoretisch noch mit dem Binnenschein fahren. Verläßt man den Hafen Richtung Nordsee, beginnt die Seeschiffahrtsstraße. Dort benötigt man den Sportbootführerschein. Dann ständig Strömung wegen Tiede. Vorher rechts grün, jetzt rechts - nein Steuerbord - rot. Na ja, die Nordsee mit ihren flachen Stränden und 3,5 m Tiede ist mir auch gefährlicher als die Gewässer vor Norwegen.


__________________
Aber, noch mal der Sportküstenschiffer-Schein . Steht doch schon hier: *[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Ic[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]h        möchte gerne segeln -[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]        wie fange ich an? [/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Betrifft also Segler. Steht ja auch so im Link.

Gruß Dieter
[/FONT]


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hab gestern mal ein bischen gegoogelt. Also, für Sportbootführer, die das fahren eines Bootes freizeitmäßig betreiben, ist nur der SBF Binnen und der SBF See vorgeschrieben (Logischerweise je nachdem, wo man fährt). Alle anderen Scheine gelten für Charterkapitäne und dgl., die dass berufsmäßig machen. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Achja


			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja der größte schwachsinn...bootsführerschein machen ohne lehrgang...#d


Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, wenn es ein anständiger Kurs ist.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Meeres_Angler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

hallo forellenhunter
und das habe ich gefunden.
das heist für mich ich bin 10sm drausen es passiert was ich habe nur den sfs
bräuchte aber den sks,also bin ich dran oder?

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Was für Scheine gibt es überhaupt?[/FONT]*_*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
[/FONT]*_[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Heute gibt es nur noch amtliche Scheine. Früher gab es auch DSV-Scheine. Die amtlichen Scheine haben die DSV-Scheine abgelöst. Die amtlichen Scheine enthalten das Internationale Zertifikat der UN. [/FONT]
*Fahrtbereich*
*Amtlicher Schein*
*DSV-Schein*
3-sm-Zone
Sportbootführerschein See
R-Schein
12-sm-Zone
Sportküstenschifferschein
BR-Schein
30-sm-Zone
Sportseeschifferschein
BK-Schein
Weltweit
Sporthochseeschifferschein
C-Schein
Binnen
Sportbootführerschein Binnen
A-Schein​
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]In Deutschland besteht nur innerhalb der 3-sm-Zone Führerscheinpflicht (s. Karte). Jenseits der 3-sm-Zone gibt es im deutschen Küstenmeer keine Führerscheinkontrollen. Wer jedoch einen Unfall macht, ohne eine entsprechende Qualifikation für das betreffende Fahrtgebiet zu besitzen, muss mit straf- und versicherungsrechtlichen Konsequenzen (Vorwurf grober Fahrlässigkeit) rechnen. Das kann sogar den Verlust des Versicherungsschutzes zur Folge haben.[/FONT]
mfg
meeres_angler​


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

guckst Du hier
Grüße
FH


----------



## Meeres_Angler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

hallo forellenhunter
ja ist ok aber das bestätigt nur was ich schon geschrieben habe
mit sfs weiter wie 3 sm wenn was passiert werden dir die richter einen schönen strick dehen da du ja nur bis 3 sm mit dem sfs ("geschützt bist").
aber in 12 sm brauchst du den sks und da sage ich mal dann würden sie dir seine art von fahren ohne führerschein vorwerfen.oder sowas in der art.
wenn was passier ist der fahrzeug füher so oder so dran.das sagte mir selbst mein fahrlehrer,irgend wie krigen sie dich immer.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

*Sportküstenschifferschein (SKS)*

Der SKS ist die amtliche, freiwillige Fahrerlaubnis zum Führen von Yachten mit Motor und unter Segel in Küstengewässern (alle Meere bis 12 sm Abstand von der Festlandküste). Der Sportküstenschifferschein ist ein reiner Befähigungsnachweis. Er erweitert nicht die Berechtigungen, welche man mit dem Sportbootführerschein See erworben hat.

*Sportseeschifferschein (SSS)*

Freiwillige amtliche Fahrerlaubnis zum Führen von Yachten mit Motor und unter Segel in küstennahen Seegewässern (alle Meere bis 30 sm und Ost- und Nordsee, Kanal, Bristolkanal, Irische und Schottische See, Mittelmeer und Schwarzes Meer). Dieser Führerschein ist zum Führen von gewerblich genutzten Sportbooten mit max. 13 Mann Besatzung und Traditionsschiffe von 15 bis 25 m Rumpflänge mit mehr als 25 Mann Besatzung in küstennaher Fahrt vorgeschrieben

*Sporthochseeschifferschein (SHS)*

Der Sporthochseeschifferschein ist ein freiwilliger amtlicher Führerschein zum Führen von Yachten sowie Ausbildungs- und Traditionsschiffen "mit Antriebsmaschine" oder "mit Antriebsmaschine und unter Segel" in der weltweiten Fahrt.

aus Wikipedia.org

(an die Mods: hoffe das geht OK mit den Auszügen aus einer anderen Net-Seite, ansonsten löschen)

Man beachte das freiwillig!!!
Grüße
FH


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Nichtsdestotrotz sind auch für diese "freiwilligen" Scheine einige Voraussetzungen zu erfüllen:

*Verordnung über den Erwerb von Sportsee- und Sporthochseeschifferscheinen Sportseeschifferscheinverordnung) Vom 17. Dezember 1992 (BGBl. I S. 2061, 1993 I S. 228) (BGBl. III 9510-1-10) 17. Dezember 1992*

*Sportküstenschifferschein (SKS)*

§6 (1)
2. den Nachweis erbringt, daß er nach dem Erwerb des "Sportbootführerscheins See" mindestens 300 Seemeilen auf Yachten im Küstenbereich zurückgelegt, und

3. in einer theoretischen und praktischen Prüfung seine Befähigung zum Führen von Yachten in Küstengewässern nachgewiesen hat.

*Sportseeschifferschein (SSS)*

§6 (2)
2c) nachweist, daß er nach dem Erwerb des "Sportbootführerscheins See" mindestens 1000 Seemeilen auf Yachten im Seebereich, davon mindestens 500 Seemeilen vor der theoretischen Prüfung als Wachführer oder dessen Vertreter auf Yachten, zurückgelegt hat, und
3. in einer theoretischen und praktischen Prüfung seine Befähigung zum Führen einer Yacht in küstennahen Gewässern nachgewiesen hat.

*Sporthochseeschifferschein (SHS)*

§6 (3)
3. den Nachweis erbringt, dass er nach Erwerb des Sportseeschifferscheins mindestens 1 000 Seemeilen auf Yachten mit der jeweiligen Antriebsart, davon mindestens 500 Seemeilen vor der theoretischen Prüfung, im Seebereich zurückgelegt hat und dabei als Wachführer eingesetzt war, und 

4. in einer theoretischen Prüfung seine Befähigung zum Führen einer Yacht mit der jeweiligen Antriebsart in der weltweiten Fahrt nachgewiesen hat.

*Der SBF See ist nur auf den Seeschiffahrtsstraßen erforderlich.* Er ist nicht erforderlich im Bereich der Erweiterung des Küstenmeeres auf bis zu 12 sm sowie auf der Hohen See.

@addy123
Im Prinzip kann man in jeder Diskussion ein Haar in der Suppe finden...
Zu deiner Information, bezogen auf die *Steuerung eines Bootes*: Auf jedem in Fahrt befindlichen Fahrzeug muß das Ruder mit einer Person besetzt sein, die hierfür fachlich, geistig und körperlich geeignet und mindestens 16 Jahre alt ist. *BinSchStrO  § 1.09 Besetzung des Ruders* Fassung: 1985-05-01
Das bedeutet, dass jede geeignete Person ein Sportboot als Rudergänger steuern darf, sofern ein Sportbootführerscheininhaber (man ist das ein Wort) an Bord ist.

@Dieter
Der Segelschein beinhaltet den allgemeinen Teil des SBF Binnen (Teil C).


----------



## petipet (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

@all,

da haben sich einige Boardies echte Mühe gegeben, mit dem Recherchieren. Klasse und Danke!

Unter dem Strich würde das doch bedeuten, das ein "Skipper" ohne SBF-See mit einem AB mit nicht mehr als 5 PS (Hilfsmotörchen) durch die 3 sm-Zone schippert und dann - durchaus legal - einen "dickeren" Motor anwirft. 
Wird wohl so sein, ist aber irgendwie schwachsinnig - vom Gesetzgeber.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				petipet schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> da haben sich einige Boardies echte Mühe gegeben, mit dem Recherchieren. Klasse und Danke!
> 
> ...


so lese ich das auch, kann Dir aber nicht sagen obs stimmt??? Ich nehme mal an, dass das mit den Hoheitsrechten auf hoher See zu tun hat.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> so lese ich das auch, kann Dir aber nicht sagen obs stimmt???


Nachzulesen in SeeSchStrO (Seeschiffahrtsstraßenordnung) 1971 Erster Abschnitt Allgemeine Bestimmungen.


----------



## Rosi (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Aus meinen Prüfungsfragen:
Auf welchen Gewässern der BRD ist der Besitz eines SBFS See als Erlaubnis für das Führen eines Sportbootes vorgeschrieben?
Antwort:  Auf den dt. Seeschiffahrtsstraßen. 
Das ist ja ganz schön allgemein, aber hier gibt es keine Begrenzung von 12 oder 30sm zur Küste. Wie weit gehen denn die Dt. Seeschiffahrtsstraßen?
Was ist denn die Kadettrinne, int. Gewässer, ein Verkehrstrennungsgebiet? Woher wissen denn z.B. die schwedischen oder die norwegischen Sportbootführer, daß die Kadettrinne ein Verkehrstrennungsgebiet ist und wie man sich da verhalten sollte?
Die KVR soll ja international sein.


----------



## Dieter1944 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Aus meinen Prüfungsfragen:
> Auf welchen Gewässern der BRD ist der Besitz eines SBFS See als Erlaubnis für das Führen eines Sportbootes vorgeschrieben?
> Antwort:  Auf den dt. Seeschiffahrtsstraßen.
> Das ist ja ganz schön allgemein, aber hier gibt es keine Begrenzung von 12 oder 30sm zur Küste. Wie weit gehen denn die Dt. Seeschiffahrtsstraßen?
> ...




Hallo Rosi,


steht in der Seekarte und  was das bedeutet, das haben wir beide ja im richtigen Lehrgang gelernt:q:q:q.

Ich kann mir übrigens gut vorstellten, dass die Schweden, Dänen und Norweger - außer in der Privatschifferei - auch alle internationalen nautischen und sonstigen Befähigungszeugnisse vorweisen müssen|rolleyes


Winke winke Dieter#6


----------



## Drache (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hallo, also erstmal ein großes DANKE an alle die mir hier geantwortet haben. Also ich war ja schon als ich die Frage gestellt hab, fleißig dabei den Bootsführerschein Binnen zu machen, jedoch war ich fest davon überzeugt in der Praxis durchzufallen, da ich nur zweimal gefahren bin, es sehr windig war und irgendwie nichts so richtig geklappt hat und ich obendrein ständig vergessen habe die Komandos anzusagen. Und auch die Theorie war sehr umfangreich und ich hingte doch ganz schön hinterher, da ich später angefangen hatte und nebenbei noch arbeiten gehe und drei Kinder habe, die ich meiner Frau auch noch vom Hals halten muste da sie auch kurz vor den Prüfungen ihrer Umschulung steht. JEDOCH, das wunder ist geschehen!!!->Ich habe am letzten Sonntag die Prüfungen bestanden und hab den Schein in der Tasche(stolz wie Oskar ist)|stolz: . Es lief einfach alles SUPER: Wetter bestens, kein wind, kein Komando vergessen und obendrein die Theorie zu fast 100%. Ich könnte vor freude echt im Dreieck springen :z und freue mich schon RIESIG aufs nächste Frühjahr. Gruß an alle sagt Drache


----------



## Rosi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Da kannst du auch stolz drauf sein! Das ist ein Gefühl, wie früher in der Schule nach einer bestandenen Prüfung, am besten gehst du erst mal feiern Dann ein Boot kaufen. Oder habt ihr schon?


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Na dann|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

@Drache

Ebenfalls meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu bestandenen Prüfung! #6 Wenn ich so an meine Prüfung zurückdenke, kann ich nachvollziehen wie sehr du dich gefreut hast. Mir ging es ebenso.

Nochmals meinen Glückwunsch. #6


----------



## Drache (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche und ja Rosi, habe schon ein Boot deshalb muste ich ja schnell den Schein machen. Habe ein supertolles Kajütboot(6,50 lang, 2,50 breit) fast geschenkt bekommen. 200 Euro mit 70PS Außenborder. Ich versuch mal nen Foto zu zeigen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Glückwunsch zum Boot und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.

War das nette Mädel auch im Preis inbegriffen? |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## nixfang (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Ich sag auch mal Glückwunsch zu so einem Schnäppchen.|wavey:
Was kosten die Liegegebühren für so ein Boot im Jahr ?


----------



## Rosi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Drache, ein schönes Teil! Darin könnt ihr sicher die Fischlis gleich braten und wohl auch übernachten. Ich denke an Wasserwandern.


----------



## Drache (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootsführerschein ohne Lehrgang?*

Hihi das nette Mädel ist meine Frau mit der ich über 10 Jahre verheiratet bin und 3 Kinder habe. Also ich zahle für mein Boot 155,-Euro fürs ganze Jahr(auf nem Zeltplatz), muß allerdings sagen das es ein Freundschaftspreis ist.


Warum ist jetzt bloß Herbst und nicht Sommer#q ?


----------

